# Fox Farm Big Bloom/Tiger Bloom



## Gor (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi All,
I have a few questions about Fox Farm products.

Has anyone ever used both of these products combined?
Would a capfull of each to a gallon be too strong?
Or am I on the road to dead plants if I do it?

Any comments or opinions appreciated.
TIA


----------



## Gr8fulGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

they are meant to be used together, actually, in conjunction with other products as well. Please check out their feeding schedule: http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf

I'm sure theres ways to get around using this or that, but they've taken some of the guesswork out.

of course, its best to use less than recommended.


----------



## marc413 (Nov 17, 2008)

i have also been curious about them cause i just switched to their orcanic soil


----------



## Gor (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm starting flowering tonight and will be using them from now on so I'll post back on how it goes.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Just put a little less than what it says and see how your babies react to it. Try foliar feeding just to let them know that they will be getting some new juice.*


----------



## wonta (Nov 23, 2008)

Just use the foxfarm feeding schedule that sold come with their products.


----------



## EeekAmouse (Nov 23, 2008)

dont spray your plants if under lights it will boil the leaves


----------



## jayrock32580 (Nov 23, 2008)

if you havent used nutes start at 1/4 strength of the schedule and increase from there Do they work? hell yes all of fox farm line is good I use them all also fox farm ocean forest soil


----------



## EeekAmouse (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah dude thats way too much for tru hydro 1/4 teaspoon per gallon


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 23, 2008)

Use both FoxFarm Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom together. Big Bloom is to be used in conjunction with Grow Big (For Veg) as well as Tiger Bloom (For Bloom).

You can also get the other tri pack for Bloom, which is open sesame, beastie bloomz and cha ching.

Get yourself a FFarm feeding schedule for SOIL or HYDRO and start your plants off at a 1/4 strength and then move up from there. As to let the plants adjust and not burn.

I like FF products personally, others have different opinions but such is life.

Hope this helps you out some.


----------



## EeekAmouse (Nov 23, 2008)

one is for soil and the other for soiless tru hydro 1/4 tsp/gal every watering soil is 1/2 tsp/gal every other watering. I dont use soil so I use open sesame, bloomz and cha ching


----------



## dhhbomb (Nov 23, 2008)

yea they work great the only thing i do is make sure that u work ur way up to full strength but i used them with great results


----------



## Microracer87 (Dec 1, 2008)

I use the foxfarm soil and I use big bloom,tiger bloom and grow big. I start using 1/4 amount of big bloom from germination. After it's been sprouted for 2 weeks i'm up to the full amount for the big bloom. I ease into the grow big around 2 weeks also using 1/4 of the feed and increasing after ever other feed...If you want something easy though just use there schedule...I have alot of time on my hands lol


----------

